# what are your favorite female dog names?



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

*My Dog Journey: Section- Which Breeder? Need Help!*

I need help and suggestions! Hahah. I know im not getting one for at least 5 months, I still need help hahah! What are your favorite female dog names?

I like little girl cute names kind of..

Hallie
Hollie
Abby
Cassie

are examples, but I dont think I want to name my dog that.. Any other suggestions that you absolutely adore?.. They do not have to refer to this list


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*when you see them, you sort of know!*

We wanted to name Daisy, Willow...but when we saw her, we knew she was a Daisy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

My girls name is Taylor...but I'm constantly calling her Pris. I should have named her priscilla instead.. If I ever got another girl I think I'd name her Kizmet. Love that as a name.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

Keep going!!!!!


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like more of the normal cutesy names


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I really wanted to name my Daisy "Charleigh"- I didn't get my way, but maybe someday I will have a little Charleigh girl!


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it.. keep going


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

My girls are

Tyra
Stella
Hulda
Dora

I like short names and where there is only 2 syllables.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isadora and Isabelle. Usually just Dora and Belle but they all have little nicknames too.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I like Stella! also:

Lexie
Piper
Pippa
Bonni


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm...Pippa is a :tape: word in swedish...lol....


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

karin117 said:


> Hmmm...Pippa is a :tape: word in swedish...lol....


ooops! short for Phillipa...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love darling 'Darla'.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer 2 syllable names

Lizzie
Gracie
Tessa
Bela (a lovely white fragrant flower in India)
Carrie
Chini (sugar)


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella, of course


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tilly
Ruby
Nina
Valley


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm partial to Abby, of course, since I have one (and she's snoring at my feet as I type). I also like:

Scout
Bella
Pippin


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, I like Abby, too since I have one! But, I've always wanted to name a little girl Chloe. We used to have a Tiffany and a Monique.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

There was a dog at class this weekend with the name of 'Bubbles'. I thought that was cute.
Ellie
Kiwi
Sally
Petunia


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

One of my friends had the tinest little Daschund girl named "Waffles" and I thought it was very fitting. I have been trying to think of some potential names for my future pup but I'm having a hard time. So far, for a girl I like...

Lotus (after the car)
Charlie (after a family member)

Hmmm, yeah that's about it lol.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like more common names.. Two syllables, but I am liking chloe and abby.. Keep them coming, but thanks to everyone who is helping me.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

My girl's name is Lola and my doggie as a kid was named Gypsy. I also like:
Chloe
Maddie
Maggie
Olivia


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

My family just had this discussion a few weeks ago  Here are some names that I liked that didn't get picked (I'll try not to repeat what's already been suggested): Nina, Roxie, Annie, Cassie, Molly, Sasha, Mischa, Lucy, Sadie, Maggie, Rosie/Rosa, Gracie, Zoe, Cleo, Mya, Lilly, Penny, Cora, Mae, Trixie, Tia, Honey, Winnie, Minnie


Our little girls name is Nala (the only name we could all agree on!). 


Goodluck! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the name Maddie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's:

Sophie
Mimi
Poochie
Franny
Rosie
Tira (for Tiramisu)
Angel
Ruthie
Lola


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

i think ill go with Abby


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Some of my past girls, Jaime, Miche (pronounced Mickey, short for Michelob - chosen by my son and his friend), Bandit (Bandy), Cagney, Lacey. Other names I love - Lola, Capri, Simone, Sami (Samantha), Phoebe and Coco or Chanel.


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I like Phoebe and Roxie


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

By the way, when you all went to the breeders there will all these adorable little puppies.... How were you all able to distinguish between which ones you were going to bring home with you?


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Our tiny black toy poodle is named Simone. The breeder liked all her puppies named after black entertainers so her full name is Miss Nina Simone. If we ever get another female dog she would probably be named Tootsie.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

my dogs are/were: Cassandra (Cassie) Jane, and Chlöe Petunia, Were we to get another female hav we're thinking of Chili, Chica, or Charley. My first dog, a female beagle, years ago, was named Wags.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

KK, and more names please


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Havanase100 said:


> By the way, when you all went to the breeders there will all these adorable little puppies.... How were you all able to distinguish between which ones you were going to bring home with you?


I did not get to choose the pup I wanted. I had to fill out a 7/8 page questionnaire. There were questions about the kind of temperment I was looking for. The breeder chose a pup she thought would best suit the questions I had answered. I did get to chose color and sex, but for me that wasn't an issue. IMO, a good breeder knows her pups well and is best suited to chose a pup that's perfect for you. I couldn't be happier with Tucker.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

My fam friend has a terrior named tucker  got him like last summer


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

Talemaker looks amazing

talemakerhavanese.com

but so does
http://www.abbyfieldshavanese.com/puppies.html

what does everyone think of those 2, how do i know which one i convince my parents to get the puppy from?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Havanase100 said:


> By the way, when you all went to the breeders there will all these adorable little puppies.... How were you all able to distinguish between which ones you were going to bring home with you?


Experienced Havanese breeders usually do temperament testing and observe the personality of the pups. The pups are only placed in the families by 10 weeks or later depending on what each pup needs. They will match the pup of appropriate personality with the would-be Hav owner's life style and expectaions. That's why each breeder has a detailed questionaire requiring informaton about the life style of would be pet owners. I know quite a few require references. I would highly recommend going with experienced, well-reputed, responsible Havanese breeders who do health testing. There are a number of great breeders on this forum.

All the Hav pups are adorable. But you will bond with the pup that the breeder picks for you and your family. At least that has been my experience. I trusted my breeder's judgement completely in selecting first Benji and when he turned 11 months, she picked Lizzie to match Benji's temperament and personality, so that both would thrive with each other and us.


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

oh really? ^^^ any torontonian breeders??!!?!?!? Wait, but how can i tell from those 2 webites?


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I've had dogs named Ginger, Candy, Mandy (Manilow FAN), Lassie (that was from Ray, he thought he was original), now Shannon and my special girl Jammies. Most of the names had a special meaning behind them...Mandy because of my love for Barry's songs, Shannon, because if I ever had children and had a girl I wanted to name her Shannon Marie (Marie was my mom's middle name) and now Jammies. Jammies name is the most special of all and I will never use it again. The year my Grams, brother and mom died was the most horrific year of my life. When I finally convinced Ray that I "needed" a hav, I had Jammies name picked out before she was ever conceived. The JA is for my mom JAnet...and the mmies was for Grams...thus Jammies. Everyone thinks it is such a cute name. It has a special meaning too and always will. And then to get the news that Jammies has heart problems and may not live very long just broke my heart again. That is why I pray every night for her and that God will heal my baby. I've never felt such unconditional love from a dog. I know she will be my miracle dog! I love her so much. I really pray that nobody ever names their dog Jammies, because to me, there is the one and only!
I think it is nice to name your dog something that means something special to you. I will let Holly tell her story.*


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Gladys.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Punkin
Misty
Macey
Sissy
After watching her run around for a week, she may name herself...Charmin...because you will never be able to keep toilet paper on the roller again...lol I think you will love a little Hav!!


----------



## Havanase100 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am sure I will do! Thank you


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

George and I think Georgette would be a perfect name


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I tend to lean towards "Disney" names...cause I love Disney!
Kinda wish we would have named Miley "Lilo"...then we could have named Copper "Stitch"!
Lilo would have been VERY fitting for Miley...cause she's always looking for trouble!
We call Miley "Miley Mae". So someone said we should name Copper "Robbie Ray"...who...if you watch the show...is Miley's Dad on Hannah Montana.
But I didn't like the name Robbie.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Punkin
> Misty
> Macey
> Sissy
> After watching her run around for a week, she may name herself...Charmin...because you will never be able to keep toilet paper on the roller again...lol I think you will love a little Hav!!


Actually I think Charmin is an adorable name. I love it !!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

*favorite female dog names*

Hi,
My female's name is Serena (Renie), but I think she looks more like a *Mazie*, so that's what I call her sometimes. I also think Suki is cute. 
January, Serena and Raffy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Actually I think Charmin is an adorable name. I love it !!


I do too!! I think Cicero and Charmin would be cute together...."if" I can ever talk Ronnie into another one ~~ and me into grooming another one...LOL

Another name: Gracie ~ My daughter's yorkie is "Abby Grace".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Coco
Lilette


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I like old movie star names.
Grace Kelly
Elizabeth Taylor
Greta Garbo
Lana Turner.

Of course it wasn't me that named my hav after a cartoon!
Other wise he'd be Cary Grant, or Rock Hudson.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Talemaker Havanese have great puppies! I know the breeders and the other breeders they work closely with. They focus on health, of course, but do a ton of socializing and training and making sure their dogs are well-rounded and happy. If you'd like other Ont. breeders' names, you can PM me or just check out the Havanese Fanciers of Canada: http://www.havanesefanciers.com/ for a list of local members.


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

My two Cavaliers are called Gracie and Scarlett and my Havanese is Cierra named after the mountains. I also love Fiona!


----------



## werij85448 (Sep 4, 2020)

I like the "Shiba" it is old and traditional.

I got that name from the Random Animal Picks Dog names guide


----------

